# Onomatopeias



## ana lacerda

Ontem a lêr um livro ao meu filho fiquei abismada em como é possível e até diferente, o som que o galo faz a cantar; em várias linguas: Português-Có-có-ró-có-có; em Espanhol-Ci-ci-ri-qui-qui.etc Lembrei-me então de outros livros infantis espanhóis e vejam só a diferença:
A bater á portaort:Trúz-trúz ; Esp: Toc-Toc.
Cão a ladrar: Port: ão-ão; Esp: Guau-guau.
Um espirro: Port: Atchim;  Esp: Athu ou Athis.

Não deixa de ser engraçado uma vez que ouvimos o som todos da mesma maneira.Conhecem outras Onomatopeias? 
Desde já obrigada pelo vosso feedback.


----------



## Cristhian

Oi,

aqui em Minas Gerais, Brasil, "batemos na porta" como os espanhóis: Toc-toc. O nosso cão late assim: "Au-au". E espirramos como nossos irmãos portugueses: "Atchim".
Mas, a propósito, o relógio de vocês faz "Tique-taque" como o nosso? E o gato de vocês faz "Miau"?

Abraços


----------



## ana lacerda

Oi.
Nós escrevemos : Tic-tac eo o gato mia igual.


----------



## olivinha

O galo americano faz cockadoodledoo!
O


----------



## Lusitania

Ou rir. Por exemplo, em pt/br rsrsrsrs, em Pt/pt lol ou eheheheh ou ahahaha e em espanhol jejejeje ou jajajaja.

Também digo toc-toc para tocar à porta. Truz-truz é se for para assustar. Bom, podem haver variantes regionais.


----------



## Cristhian

E o choro onde vocês moram?
Por aqui a gente chora: "Bué...bué...ou buá...buá..."


----------



## Lusitania

Bué aqui já faz parte do léxico.É um termo que vem de Angola e significa muito. Bué de gente. Bué de dinheiro. Bué de mal.

Acho que choramingar é sniff, sniff e chorar penso que buá... buá


----------



## Cristhian

Que bué de respostas legais!

Hehehehe, rsrsrsrsrs, jejejejeje. Mas agora preciso pegar meu cavalo e sair galopando por aí...até mais! 
E o cavalo cavalga num: "Pocotó...pocotó...pocotó..."


----------



## FranParis

E como é que o teu cavalo relincha?


----------



## Lusitania

não faço ideia como se escreve


----------



## Vanda

Passei o resto da tarde matutando, tentando lembrar como é que o cavalo relincha. Tinha certeza de já ter lido pela vida afora, mas não me lembrava. Agora mesmo "caiu a ficha", achei uma das formas:
rinch rinch rinch (sob o título do jegue).


----------



## ronanpoirier

Seria "rsrsrsrsrs" a onomatopéia para o riso? Vejo mais como uma forma de expressar que se está rindo. "Hehehehe" seria uma onomatopéia no caso, afinal, ela representa o som da risada, enquanto "rsrsrsrs" só é a palavra "RisoS" encurtada.

E como é o trovão? "Cabrum"? E a água? "Chuááá""


----------



## Cristhian

Legal também são os verbos para os sons dos animais. Por exemplo: Ronronar,  barulho que o gato emite que não é bem um miado. Ou Pipilar, chilrear, gralhar, grunhir, grasnar, sibilar 
Os verbos em si já têm um som diferente do habitual.

Já vou, pois alguém tocou a campainha aqui de casa e vou atender a porta. A campainha faz: "Ding-dong!". O telefone faz: "Triiiiiiim..."


----------



## Lusitania

Cristhian

Em portugal é igual


----------



## olivinha

Há uma expressão onomatopéica em inglês que sempre achei engraçada, que é maneira mais longa de referir-se a um “quickie”:
wham bam thank you ma’am
(É, é a mesma que aparece naquela canção do Bowie, que aí pode haver outras interpretações, claro.)
Olivia


----------



## ana lacerda

Quando queremos supreender alguém :Tcharammmm.
Essa do Cabrum, sempre gostei dela quando começava a chover nos livros da Mónica,  Livros de Banda Desenhada Brasileiros).
O Burro faz Ióóóó-ióóó.O relinchar do cavalo não me lembro...quanto ao som da campainha, depende mesmo da campainha,aí o som é livre: Tlin-tlão.etc.
Acho que o cavalo faz Iiiiiiiiiiiii.....Será?
O bébé faz: dudu,dádá ou gu-gu, gá-gá.
Gostava de ter o feedback de quem conhece onomatopeias em inglês, porque realmente são estranhas para mim que falo o português....


----------



## olivinha

Aqui vão algumas...
Há algumas famosas como _bang bang_, _beep beep_, _ring_, _ding dong_, _click_, _cough_, _burp_ (I know, yuck!). Creio que _sigh_ também é considerada uma onomatopéia para “suspiro”.
 
Para animais, além do _cockadoodledoo _do galo (reply #4), em inglês o cachorro, por exemplo, faz _bark bark_ or _wolf wolf_, dependendo do tamanho. E piu piu em inglês é _tweet tweet_. Não é à toa que aquele personagem da Warner se chama Tweety Bird. Em Portugal ele também se chama Piu-piu?
O


----------



## Lusitania

Sim, Olivinha, chama-se Piu Piu, se bem que também se costuma ouvir tweety. 
O galo não é cócórócócó por esses lados?


----------



## Vanda

Ana, você pode se divertir aqui, aqui ,.


----------



## Cristhian

Olivinha, muito boa essa do "Wham bam".

E as tosses po aí? Aqui quando estou gripado escrevo: Cof-cof...


----------



## olivinha

O galo espanhol faz quiquiriqui.
E creio que o pessoal aqui quando tosse também faz cof cof, mas na hora de espirrar é "atchús!".
Go figure...
O


----------



## moura

Ontem apareceu-me o termo "va-room" para o ruído de uma explosão. o livro é inglês, mas como a cena se passa num navio alemão, eu pensei que seria um termo alemão como "warum". Afinal era o som da explosão em inglês.
Traduzi por "bum". Conhecerão outro melhor para uma explosão?


----------



## ana lacerda

Oi 
Vanda,esses links são o máximo!. Obrigada.
Aqui em Portugal quando alguém tosse também faz cof-cof.
O barulho de um carro é Brummmmmm.
Uma expressão que usamos(não toda a gente) quando deixamos cair ou batemos em alguma coisa é:Opss! Acho que é uma expressão inglesa.


----------



## ana lacerda

Olá Moura
 Essa expressão deve ser mesmo alemã. Acho que podemos dizer: Ó- Ou !


----------



## moura

Obrigada Ana. De facto, como referi anteriormente, foi também isso que eu pensei. Mas no Answers.com, inglês encontrei o significado de barulho de explosão para varoom, termo que também se escreve como "vroom".


----------



## FranParis

vroom, vroom... é o barulho do carro a acelerar en francês.
Salvo se o carro é antigo, nesse caso faz "teuf-teuf".


----------



## Vanda

Ana, seu carro troca o v pelo b como no espanhol? 
Um dos sons de aceleração do carro por aqui é vrummm....


----------



## ana lacerda

Por aqui o carro faz Vrumm, quando bate faz crash!
E o que me dizem quando brindamos? Por aqui pode ser: Tchim-tchim ou saúde(claro).


----------



## ana lacerda

Agora expliquem isto se puderem:
Dá para vêr que todos ouvimos os sons da mesma maneira e esses mesmos sons são representados (onomatopeias) de diferentes formas de acordo com a lingua....Mas. Há sempre um mas. Mas, os sons musicais a que todos chamamos notas são representados( se é assim que eu posso dizer), da mesma maneira....Dó, Ré, Mi Fá Sol Lá Si Dó.
E esta Heem?


----------



## FranParis

Tipicamente portuguesa esta maneira de repetir o Dó...


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Este tópico está muito interessante. Fez-me recordar uns versos que estavam no meu livro do 1º ciclo e que sei ainda de cór, com o titulo- As vozes dos animais.

*Palram pega e papagaio*
*E cacareja a galinha *
*Os ternos pombos arrulham*
*Geme a rola inocentinha.*

*Muge a vaca, berra o touro*
*Grasna a rã, ruge o leão*
*O gato mia, uiva o lobo*
*Também uiva e ladra o cão.*

*Relincha o nobre cavalo,*
*Os elefantes dão urros*
*A tímida ovelha bale,*
*Zurrar é próprio dos burros.*

*Regouga a sagaz raposa*
*(Bichinho muito matreiro);*
*Nos ramos cantam as aves*
*Mas pia o mocho agoureiro.*

*Sabem as aves ligeiras*
*O canto seu variar;*
*Fazem às vezes gorjeios,*
*Às vezes põem-se a chilrar.*

*O pardal, daninho aos campos,*
*Não aprendeu a cantar;*
*Como os ratos e as dominhas*
*Apenas sabe chiar.*

*O negro corvo crocita,*
*Zune o mosquito enfadonho*
*A serpente no deserto*
*Solta assobio medonho.*

*Chia a lebre; grasna o pato;*
*Ouvem-se os porcos grunhir;*
*Libando o suco das flores*
*Costuma a abelha zumbir.*

*Bramem os tigres, as onças,*
*Pia, pia, o pintainho;*
*Cucurica e canta o galo,*
*Late e gane o cachorrinho.*

*A vitelinha dá berros;*
*O cordeirinho, balidos;*
*O macaquinho dá guinchos;*
*A criancinha, vagidos.*

*A fala foi dada ao homem,*
*Rei dos outros animais.*
*Nos versos lidos acima*
*Se encontram, em pobre rima,*
*As vozes dos principais.*


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Adorei os versinhos!


----------



## FranParis

ÁguiaReal said:


> Este tópico está muito interessante. Fez-me recordar uns versos que estavam no meu livro do 1º ciclo e que sei ainda de cór, com o titulo- As vozes dos animais.
> 
> Palram pega e papagaio
> E cacareja a galinha
> Os ternos pombos arrulham
> Geme a rola inocentinha.
> 
> Muge a vaca, berra o touro
> Grasna a rã, ruge o leão
> O gato mia, uiva o lobo
> Também uiva e ladra o cão.
> 
> Relincha o nobre calavo,
> Os elefantes dão urros
> A tímida ovelha bale,
> Zurrar é próprio dos burros.
> 
> Regouga a sagaz raposa
> (Bichinho muito matreiro);
> Nos ramos cantam as aves
> Mas pia o mocho agoureiro.
> 
> Sabem as aves ligeiras
> O canto seu variar;
> Fazem às vezes gorjeios,
> Às vezes põem-se a chilrar.
> 
> O pardal, daninho aos campos,
> Não aprendeu a cantar;
> Como os ratos e as dominhas
> Apenas sabe chiar.
> 
> O negro corvo crocita,
> Zune o moquito endadonho
> A serpente no deserto
> Solta assobio medonho.
> 
> Chia a lebre; grasna o pato;
> Ouvem-se os porcos grunhir;
> Libando o suco das flores
> Costuma a abelha zumbir.
> 
> Bramem os tigres, as onças,
> Pia, pia, o pintainho;
> Cucurica e canta o galo,
> Late e gane o cachorrinho.
> 
> A vitelinha dá berros;
> O cordeirinho, balidos;
> O macaquinho dá guinchos;
> A criancinha, vagidos.
> 
> A fala foi dada ao homem,
> Rei dos outros animais.
> Nos versos lidos acima
> Se econtram, em pobre rima,
> As vozes dos principais.


 
Corrija lá isso, Aguia..


----------



## ana lacerda

É uma bela maneira de ensinar as crianças...
Obrigada


----------



## ana lacerda

FranParis said:


> Tipicamente portuguesa esta maneira de repetir o Dó...


 
Não percebi Fran...


----------



## ana lacerda

Calavo=Cavalo
Endadomho=Enfadonho


----------



## FranParis

ana lacerda said:


> Mas, os sons musicais a que todos chamamos notas são representados( se é assim que eu posso dizer), da mesma maneira....Dó, Ré, Mi Fá Sol Lá Si Dó.
> E esta Heem?


 
Porquê duas vezes o Dó ?

Além disso, nem todos os paises os notam da mesma maneira :

*"In Germany and England, the notes are indicated by letters: A for la, B por si, C for do, D for re, E for mi, F for fa and G for sol."*

http://uk.geocities.com/piklemas/Lesnoteseng.htm


----------



## ÁguiaReal

FranParis said:


> Corrija lá isso, Aguia..


 
Obrigada FranParis


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Marcio Afonso said:


> Adorei os versinhos!


 

Marcio, estes versinhos eram para ser lidos por crianças de 7 ou 8 anos! Não percebia tudo que lia, mas sabia "papaguear"

Ainda me lembro destes e de outros.


----------



## Lusitania

FranParis said:


> Corrija lá isso, Aguia..


 

Ui! Esse olho gaulês...


Olivinha,

quiquiriquiqui diz-se por aqui para os grilos.


----------



## moura

Apareceu-me em inglês a onomatopeia _plock_ referente ao barulho das bolas de ténis a bater no chão.
Não me lembro de uma correspondente em português.

Neste caso o melhor será substituir por "barulho das bolas de ténis a bater no chão" (vi uma sugestão semelhante no ciberduvidas relativamente a outra onomatopeia não existente em português)?

O que acham?


----------



## Vanda

ploc?! Temos uma musiquinha sobre bolinha de sabão, ah! e o estouro do chiclete: ploc. 



> Plac, plec, plic, ploc, plum Plim, Plom
> Bolinha de Sabão
> Plac, plec, plic, ploc, plum Plim, Plom


----------



## moura

Ah, então poderá aplicar-se o ploc às bolas de ténis. Estou a tentar ouvi-las e parece-me isso.
Obrigada Vandinha


----------



## moura

Uma nova dúvida, desta vez sobre a tradução da onomatopeia "craw!" em inglês. Está associada à imagem de uma águia, mas julgo que se pode utilizar o mesmo som, se houver em português, de um grasnido de corvo ou gralha.

Têm alguma sugestão?

Obrigada


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Só um detalhe: o ploc acontece quando a bola bate na raquete, e não no chão.


----------



## almufadado

ana lacerda said:


> Oi.
> Nós escrevemos : Tic-tac eo o gato mia igual.



Oops ! escrevemos tique-taque !

"tic-tac" is american !

Os Kussondulola têm uma musica que diz:
Pim pam pum 
cada bala mata um"

"E vai dai ..*.*_* pum* ... _bateu-lhe na traseira do carro"

"Plim plim fazem as moedas no meu bolso ! Ainda tenho algum _pilim_ para gastar " 

"E ...* zás*  ... o gajo dá-lhe uma bordoada que ele até viu estrelas !"

*"Tlim tlim* fez a Dona Xica com a sineta "

"*Tlim tlam* faz o sino da Igreja para marcar a hora "

"Poing (lê-se poingue e deve ter vindo dos quadrinhos/quadradinhos) faz uma coisa que bate e volta !

*"Truz-truz* ! Quem é ? "

"*Pim* ou *pingue* quando algo bate num vidro "


----------



## moura

E em relação a um grasnido, conhecem alguma? Será cróc ou cró (sem qualquer _ciência_ associada, apenas aquilo que me soa ao ouvido...)?


----------



## almufadado

Os gansos fazem "sssss" aos grasnar 

Os galos "cócorócócóóó" a cantar ao alvorecer.

As galinhas "cáá cácárá các'rá" ou abreviado "cá cárá cácá" (depende da especie ) na lide diária do bicar e cacarejar.

Os pintos piam "pi pipiri pi" atrás da mãe.

Os patos <palavra que define a linguagem dos patos> fazendo "quá quá". (já me vou lembrar !)


----------



## moura

Obrigada Almufadado por mais este contributo. Fico ainda com a minha dúvida sobre a tradução de "craw" referente a uma águia (ou corvo, ou gralha), mas acho que ainda irei descobrir.


----------



## Guigo

moura said:


> Obrigada Almufadado por mais este contributo. Fico ainda com a minha dúvida sobre a tradução de "craw" referente a uma águia (ou corvo, ou gralha), mas acho que ainda irei descobrir.


 
Na juventude, tinha um amigo, grande conquistador ou _gavião_, como dizia-se então e seu apelido era *Lulu Créu-Créu*. Nós nunca tivemos dúvidas, que a voz do gavião ou da águia era "créu" (apesar de haver, hoje em dia, uma certa gíria _créu_ com outro significado).


----------



## moura

Obrigada, Guigo. Gosto desse "créu" e se se não aparecer outro mais específico ainda, será o que adoptarei.

Um aparte: que nome cómico tinha o seu amigo!


----------



## moura

Retomando o assunto,

Conhecem alguma onomatopeia que represente o som de arrastar? Neste caso, os pés.

A dúvida vem do termo inglês "shuffle" que está a ser usado como onomatopeia.

Para já, encontrei zzzzzzzz na Internet

Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Mourinha, pra nós, zzzzzz representa o dormir...

Arrastar de chinelo, por exemplo, temos:na verdade, o blog é luso:


> aversão à chinelada. Não há paxorra para ouvir aquele barulhinho irritante: truc-truc praqui, truc-truc prali. ...chinelanço não faz truc-truc, faz chlep-chlep


----------



## moura

Valeu, Vandinha. Só por curiosidade, o zzzzzzzzz vem num texto da Clarice Lispector - uma onomatopeia do arrastar do silêncio aqui
Obrigada pelas dicas.


----------



## Vanda

Que engraçado! Mas como onomatopeia é convencional nem tem como contradizer, né? E a Clarice pode/podia tudo!  AH... Mas na frase dela pode-se entender o silêncio se arrastando no sono. Falar nisso, joia este artigo!


----------



## breezeofwater

*Agora mais algumas em francês :*

Porta : toc toc
Choro : ouiiiiin
Pato : coin coin (“cuãn cuãn”)
Cão: wof wof
Galo: cô cô ri cô
Espirro : atchoum ! (-im nem pensar porque é um som que nem existe em francês !!)
-- Em PTP tamém já lí nas BDs “Cafum”, adoro este ! 
Mastigar : crunch crunch (um anglicismo certamente?)

Por ora so me lembro destas! 
bw


----------



## almufadado

Audierunt said:


> *almufadado*, não sei quem são os Kussondulola, mas isso me intrigou, porque esse é um trecho de uma brincadeira de criança aqui no Brasil (nordeste, Pernambuco) :
> 
> "Pim pam pum, cada bala mata um/ Puxa o rabo do tatu/ Quem saiu foi eu ou tu"
> 
> Era (ou é, há muito que não brinco... uma espécie de "par ou ímpar" feito entre mais de dois para decidir quem começava determinada brincadeira.  Também em Portugal é assim?
> 
> *Guigo* e *moura*, parece que "créu" aqui no Brasil só tem um sentido, não?
> 
> Quanto ao riso, vocês brasileiros esqueceram do "kkkkk" ?   Os portugueses "riem" assim também?



Então a música reggae deles para além da influência Angolana e Jaimaicana ainda conta com a inspiração Brasileira. Legau !

Ah a bala nesta música é mesmo "balística", na lenga-lenga infantil Brasileira a significado é "origem de cáries" (doce) ? 

Sim, ainda se vê, mais muito por influência das creches e infantários, e incluem novas lenga-lengas que desconheço.
Só me lembro do "Um-dó-li-tá, cara de amendoá, um segredo coloreto, quem está livre, livre está !"

A onomatopeia para o riso é o comum "ah ah ah!" (á, á, á ) com prolongamentos (não oficiais ) para as gargalhadas "aaaah! aaah! ah ".  

Para o "gigle" ... risinho "eh eh eh !" 

Para o riso maroto  "ih ih ih !" .. e também associado às bruxas nos contos.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onomatopeia 

Alguém sabe o que é "dar um pum" ?  (eu sei !)


----------



## Audie

Então, "*kkkk*" é contribuição só brasileira mesmo?

Aqui no Brasil invertemos: em vez de "eh eh eh" vamos de "hehehe", assim como com o "ah ah ah", que vira "hahaha".  
E temos também o "*quá quá quá*"

Lenga-lenga?  Aqui "lenga-lenga" (ou "lengalenga", não sei) quer dizer algo como um "blá-blá-blá" enfadonho.   

Acho que essa "bala" fica a gosto da vítima , já que lógica é tudo o que falta nessas, como vocês dizem, "lenga-lengas".  Mas eu apostaria na bala "balística" mesmo, porque, nesse caso, temos um "Pim, pam, *pum*" sugestivo de estouro, o que já responde, brasileiramente, a sua última pergunta .  E aqui geralmente é: "Soltar um pum".


----------



## GOODVIEW

almufadado said:


> Só me lembro do "Um-dó-li-tá, cara de amendoá, um segredo coloreto, quem está livre, livre está !"



Essa no Rio seria, na versão que conheço:

Uni-duni-tê
Salamê minguê
Um sorvete colorê
Uni-duni-tê
O escolhido
Foi você

Com algumas variações para a conclusão final.


----------



## Audie

GOODVIEW said:


> Essa no Rio seria, na versão que conheço:
> 
> Uni-duni-tê
> Salamê minguê
> Um sorvete colorê
> Uni-duni-tê
> O escolhido
> Foi você
> 
> Com algumas variações para a conclusão final.




Lembrei disso também.  Acho que essa é nacional (brasileira).  Inclusive, está atualmente sendo tema do comercial de TV de um automóvel popular (não sei se poderia dizer o nome aqui).


----------



## moura

Olá a todos,

Muitas vezes é difícil, quando não mesmo impossível…, encontrar uma onomatopeia com escrita portuguesa, quer para criar de raiz ou traduzir do inglês.

Por isso, gostaria de partilhar com todos uma preciosa! lista que encontrei e que ajudará muito a quem se encontre nestes embaraços.

A lista está neste documento: A ESTÉTICA DO SOM: Um estudo Comparativo das onomatopeias nos quadrinhos ocidentais e japoneses - os mangás. autoria de Dra. Sonia M. Bibe Luyten

Nota: Existem várias _threads _com este assunto, tendo escolhida esta apenas por aparecer em primeiro lugar na pesquisa a onomatopeias.


----------



## Vanda

Valeu, Moura. A gente, às vezes, fica perdido não querendo ir nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra.


----------



## Guigo

Sempre achei que as onomatopeias, em português, ficavam limitadas pela ausência do k, w, y. Com a volta destas letras (que agradeço bastante, pois meu nome real tem Y), ganhamos um pouco mais de liberdade, basta usar!

Vovô Houaiss, na TV e pouco antes de falecer, disse que a tal Reforma seria para tornar o nosso idioma mais enxuto*, daí eliminaram-se: tremas, consoantes mudas, acentos. Então, se é assim, por que não: tictac, zigzag, toctoc, etc.

* se alguém tentar fazer isso, com o francês, vai apanhar até morrer, mas parece que em nossa língua vale tudo. QUERO O TREMA DE VOLTA!


----------

